
Show HN: ConvoBox – Get useful anonymous feedback from your team in Slack - sstradling
http://www.convobox.com
======
sstradling
We've been looking for a better way to give and get feedback on our teams
(I've been yelled at once too often for giving a candid "I'm not sure that's a
good idea" to a manager).

We built this so that teams can have real input and feel safe, while managers
can get early warning on problems. What do you all think?

